# Capacitor para Tweeter



## fede19911991 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola. compre un tweeter y un woofer de 8", mi intención es armar las cajas para usar con un amplificador con tda7377 que arme con ayuda del foro. Los parlantes no tienen marca ni me pasaron los parametros T/S cuando los compre. Mi idea era usar el tweeter con un capacitor y hacer la conexion en paralelo de los parlantes. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿de cuantos uf deberia ser el capacitor para dividir las frecuencias del tweeter?. como puede saber cual necesito?

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 20, 2017)

Eso depende de la impedancia del tweeter, la frecuencia de corte la calculas con f=1/(2pi*R*C) si lo despejamos queda en C=1/(2pî*R*f)


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 20, 2017)

El tweeter es de 8ohm, pero que frecuencia de corte uso? no tengo ningun dato del tweeter


----------



## Kebra (Mar 20, 2017)

fede19911991 dijo:


> El tweeter es de 8ohm, pero que frecuencia de corte uso? no tengo ningun dato del tweeter



Armate un cable y medilo con Arta. Al menos vas a obtener la curva de impedancia y con eso las FS, lo cual te va a dar un punto de partida.

Y con ese mismo cable, medís los parámetros T/S del woofer.


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 20, 2017)

el tweeter lo tengo que medir sin ningun capacitor conectado??


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 20, 2017)

fede19911991 dijo:


> el tweeter lo tengo que medir sin ningun capacitor conectado??



Si . A muy bajo volumen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2017)

Dicen que es mejor "ablandar un poco los conos de los parlantes" antes de hacer las mediciones , podés conectar parlante y tweeter con un capacitor de unos 2 uF no polarizado (poliester , electrolítico no polarizado , dos electrolíticos en serie de 4,7 uF con los dos positivos unidos al medio) , tenelos un par de dias así .

Ponelo a bajo volumen porque al estar sin bafles podrias desconarlos , así sin bafles suenan bastante feo y sin graves 

 También podés medirlos , luego ablandarlos y  volver a medirlos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2017)

fede19911991 dijo:


> El tweeter es de 8ohm, pero que frecuencia de corte uso? no tengo ningun dato del tweeter



De que potencia es el tweeter y de que potencia es el amplificador?


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 20, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> De que potencia es el tweeter y de que potencia es el amplificador?



sinceramente no conozco la potencia del tweeter, el amplificador es de 30W+30W. Fueron los parlantes que consegui y me recomendaron para esa potencia, no tenia muchas opciones donde vivo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2017)

Vas a realizar un pasa bajos pasivo para el woofer o simplemente quieres aislar las frecuencias altas que van hacia el tweeter para poderlo trabajar sin inconvenientes?

En alguna época use un método poco ortodoxo para separar estas frecuencias, buscaba un capacitor electrolítico no polarizado de 2uF y para seleccionar la tensión del mismo, me guiaba de la fuente que alimentaba el amplificador.

Si por ejemplo el amplificador se alimentaba con un voltaje dual de +/-15V sumaba estas tensiones y le dejaba algo mas de protección, así que conseguía un capacitor electrolítico no polarizado de 2uF a 50V, es solo una idea y la forma correcta de hacerlo es como te están indicando AntonioAA y DOSMETROS.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 21, 2017)

Mas alla de todas las mediciones de los parametros, tené en cuenta que una potencia de 30W para un tweeter cortado "mal" y con un orden de corte "mal seleccionado" lo podes matar.


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 21, 2017)

Estoy intentando tener toda las precauciones posibles y haciendo las pruebas que pueda para no matar nada, lo voy a tener en cuenta obviamente. Ahora como dijo DOSMETROS estoy probando los parlantes con bajo volumen, en un dia o dos le hago las mediciones ya tengo armado el cable y voy a intentar acercarme lo mas posible dentro de mis limitaciones a su optimo funcionamiento.
A los tweeter les puse un capacitor poliester de 2,2uf para probarlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2017)

El tweeter , mas o menos suena a un volumen acorde  al woofer o suena demasiado fuerte   ?

Ojo que woofer sin caja suena espantoso


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 21, 2017)

el tweeter suena mas bajo que el woofer a mi parecer, no se llega a notar claro con el woofer cerca hay que acercar la oreja para escuchar. los capacitores que le puse son de 400v, como deberia calcular el voltaje ideal? es mucho 400v?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2017)

400 V sería la tensión a la cual *se rompe* el capacitor !

¿ Capishe ?


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 21, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 400 V sería la tensión a la cual *se rompe* el capacitor !
> 
> ¿ Capishe ?



Claro sisi, eso esta bien, lo que digo es como se cuanto voltaje deberia soportar el capacitor? serian los 12V con los que alimento al ampli? osea que con un cap de 50v hubiera bastado, o menos inclusive. Y afecta en algo al sonido que sea de mayor voltaje?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2017)

fede19911991 dijo:


> Claro sisi, eso esta bien, lo que digo es como se cuanto voltaje deberia soportar el capacitor? serian los 12V con los que alimento al ampli? osea que con un cap de 50v hubiera bastado, o menos inclusive. Y afecta en algo al sonido que sea de mayor voltaje?.


En esta aplicación, la tensión admitida por el capacitor *NO* afecta al sonido.


----------



## fede19911991 (Mar 22, 2017)

Genial, gracias.


----------

